#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Eye Of Providence (beams of light and 7's) *PIC*

## Euphoric7

I've seen this symbol and am wondering what the exact meaning of it is. It's basically the eye of providence with flames coming out of the eye and beams of light. At each of the vertices of the triangle there is a 7.

----------


## Euphoric7

No one knows what it stands for or the meaning behind it?

----------


## RayzeL

This is the mason symbol.

----------


## S0urceror

I can get stuff out of it using my own correspondences, but I don't know where it's from.

----------


## Sweet

well, 7 is the christian gods favorite number the eye represents Seeing all the hands represent "nurtureing" <-- spelled that wrong. But overall this symbol was combined with other symbolism to give it a greater meaning. Nothing much to it, correct me if im wrong.

----------

